
Disqus - After 5 Days on Disqus, I’m Turning Back to Wordpress Comments - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/15/disqus-after-5-days-on-disqus-im-turning-back-to-wordpress-comments/
======
Jasber
I'm wrestling with this same problem.

Killer Disqus Features:

* Ability to reply to a comment via e-mail (awesome!)

* Automatic notification when a reply is made to your comment

* Rating comments

* Threaded

Deal Breakers:

* Done completely in Javascript. Sure this sucks for SEO, but for usability this just isn't acceptable. Users without Javascript don't see comments? I'm not OK with that.

* Comments hosted off site: I'm not hosting the comments. This may not seem like a big issue but it is.

Disqus looks great and I'll try it in the future if they ever get these
problems ironed out.

In the meantime I am satisfied using WordPress plugins (or making my own) to
get disqus-like comments working.

~~~
joshwa
Hey Disqus-- what if you released a Wordpress plugin version of Disqus that
used, say, web services to pull the content from disqus and serve it directly
from the blog host? Solves the SEO problem and the JS problem.

For the "data security" problem, you could store a local copy of all the
comments at the blog hosts, and a migration tool to port them back to
wordpress native comments if someone leaves the service.

~~~
berecruited
@Joshwa - terrific idea. I'd use that.

~~~
kirubakaran
Did you prefix your comment with "@Joshwa" as a clever way of pointing out
that some people don't care if the comments are threaded, when the comment
count is low?

------
nickb
Are threaded comments the killer feature of Disqus? I've never written a
comment system myself but I don't think it's hard to hack it into an open
source blog soft like WordPress. For hosted solutions like Blogger Disqus is
awesome since you don't have to wait on Google to finally update it (and it
looks like Google has abandoned Blogger).

------
danielha
Hey Ryan, I responded to your comment here:
[http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/15/disqus-after-5-days-
on-...](http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/15/disqus-after-5-days-on-disqus-im-
turning-back-to-wordpress-comments/#comment-2662)

~~~
srini
This doesn't answer Ryan's key complaint though: that disqus sucks up all the
SEO from blog comments on blogs that use it.

~~~
bigtoga
I think it's clear that they know that - it was the point of Ryan's post - but
have chosen to not address it. As I see it, there is no good that can come
(for them) from admitting this "feature". If they say, "Yes, it's a problem
but..." then people will latch onto that. If they say, "It's not a problem
though!" then people will ballyhoo them. If they ignore it though maybe the
commenters will go away...

------
berecruited
From the comments on the blog post - here is a threaded wordpress comment
plugin: <http://code.google.com/p/briansthreadedcomments/>

------
berecruited
I'd actually love to install Hacker News style comments... You?

~~~
superkarn
I like Hacker News comment system (though presentation could be better). I
like the fact that you see the most relevant comments first. Whereas most
other comment systems (even those with points) are chronological.

ps Digg just updated their comment system.

